# أريد التعلم حتى لا أضر نفسي و الناس



## halh1971 (11 أبريل 2012)

*الإخوة الأفاضل رواد منتدى العلم و العلماء ( المهندسين العرب ) لي عظيم الشرف في التواصل معكم حتى و إن لم اتعرف عليكم قبل الليلة و لكني قرأت مواضيع و طرق الرد عليها .. و فهمت منها ان موقعكم للعلم و ليس للاجتهاد بدون دراسة و أنا اليوم في أشد الحاجة للتعلم على يدكم لأني مجتهد بقدر معلوم في أمر العلم فيه هو الأصل و الاجتهاد ورقة من شجرته فقط ... و دون إطاله !!! إليكم ما أريد 
أولا : أنا صاحب مصنع ( صغير للمياه الغازية ) أعتمد على المكونات العادية جدا دون أية إضافات توفيرية مضرة للناس
ثانيا : مشكلتي الأساسية هي استعمالي لغاز الكربون ( منتج غازي بالاسطوانات )( الغذائي ) الذي أذيبه في المياه و لست بالراضي عن نسبة ذوبانه رغم استهلاكي لكميات أكبر من المعتاد فيظهر طعم الكربون ( المقيت ) دون الشعور بغازية المنتج كما ينبغي
ثالثا : أنا استعمل الماء العادي و به كلور و أتخلص منه بالتقليب المستمر لطرد الغاز و كذلك كشف الغطاء فهل أستخدم الكربون ( الفحم ) مباشرة أو من خلال شاش اثناء تقليب التنك لامتزاز الكلور أم توجد طرق أخرى؟
رابعا : هل الماء العادي المبرد بدون الاضافات أشد امتصاصا لغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون ، أم أن الاضافات و هي السكر المذاب و الستريك اسيد ( ملح الليمون ) و اللون و الأطعم تقلل من عملية الامتصاص للغاز
خامسا : هل مياه الصنبور (داخل مصر ) العادية بها نسبة حديد عاليه تمتزج مع غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون فيتحد الحديد مع اكسجين الكربون فيقلل من مدى فاعلية الغاز المطلوبة .
أرجوكم رجاء المستجير أفيدوني فهذا عملي و رزقي و كذلك من يعملون معي و لا أريد ضررا للناس و لا لنفسي و اولادي علما بانه لدي ترخيص و عملي نظامي ، و من لديه معلومه في هذا الامر له مني جزيل الشكر و للجميع التحية *


----------



## halh1971 (11 أبريل 2012)

ايه يا جماعة فينكم مستني منكم خبر


----------



## halh1971 (12 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة المشاركين و المشرفين : الموضوع مهم بالنسبة لي و فوق مستوى الاهمية .. ممكن مساعدة بسرعة


----------



## eezee4u (14 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ العزيز
اتمنى لو كانت لدي خبرة في هذا المجال حتى استطيع مساعدتك.
الواضح من سؤالك انك تبحث عن :-
1- افضل طريقه للتخلص من الكلور
2- زيادة ذوبان غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الماء
3- اثر وجود معادن في المياه المستخدمه على ذوبان ثاني اكسيد الكربون
-----------------------------------------------------------
1- بالنسبه للتخلص من الكلور اعتقد ان الطريقه الثانيه بستخدام الشاش اثناء التقليب توفر فرصه اكثر لمتصاص الكلور (راي شخصي غير مدعم بدليل علمي)
2- ذوبان الغاز في الماء يتاثر دائما بدرجة حرارة الماء كلما قلت درجة حرارة الماء زاد ذوبانية الغاز في الماء (العلاقه مشتقه من قانون هنري للغازات) Henry's law
3- المعادن مثل الكالسيوم تتفاعل مع غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون وتكون مركبات مترسبه

هذا اجتهاد مني واكرر اسفي عن اعطائك الاجابه الصحيحه 100% لعدم اختصاصي
وارجوا لك التوفيق


----------



## halh1971 (23 أبريل 2012)

*الف شكر*



eezee4u قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهالاخ العزيزاتمنى لو كانت لدي خبرة في هذا المجال حتى استطيع مساعدتك.الواضح من سؤالك انك تبحث عن :-1- افضل طريقه للتخلص من الكلور2- زيادة ذوبان غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الماء3- اثر وجود معادن في المياه المستخدمه على ذوبان ثاني اكسيد الكربون-----------------------------------------------------------1- بالنسبه للتخلص من الكلور اعتقد ان الطريقه الثانيه بستخدام الشاش اثناء التقليب توفر فرصه اكثر لمتصاص الكلور (راي شخصي غير مدعم بدليل علمي)2- ذوبان الغاز في الماء يتاثر دائما بدرجة حرارة الماء كلما قلت درجة حرارة الماء زاد ذوبانية الغاز في الماء (العلاقه مشتقه من قانون هنري للغازات) Henry's law3- المعادن مثل الكالسيوم تتفاعل مع غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون وتكون مركبات مترسبههذا اجتهاد مني واكرر اسفي عن اعطائك الاجابه الصحيحه 100% لعدم اختصاصيوارجوا لك التوفيق


متشكر جدا لذوقك و ما زلت في انتظار ردود المتخصصين لعموم الفائده


----------



## maidi (16 أغسطس 2012)

أرجو أن لا تبخل في وضع مستشار لديك في المصنع , إختصاصي , يهتم بمعالجة المياه اللازمة لهذه الصناعة , وكذلك لمتابعة المراحل الخاصة لصناعة المياه الغازية لتحصل على المنتج المطلوب لأنك على ما يبدو تتعرض لمشاكل هامة في صميم تلك الصناعة , وأنك تجهل هذه الصناعة ؟ !


----------

